# Roll call



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Okay, what car and who are you... mods if you got em' pics if you got em. HP if you know and times if you got em.

[email protected] and 179fwhp and 181 fwtq. dyno proven.

I'll start.

Michael B.
1992 Nissan Maxima SE auto
Place racing cold air intake, Greddy Oil Catch Can, Greddy Oil cap, Greddy radiator cap, Courtesy Nissan FSTB, K & N filter, Warpspeed Ypipe, Catco Hi flow Cat, 3aracing muffler, Tokico blue struts, intrax lowering springs, 1998 Maxima SE wheels, BMW Headlight conversion, PIAA superwhite headlights, PIAA 1700x driving lights, Sparco Flash 3 steering wheel, Levoc Shifter, Razo aluminum drilled pedals, Alpine Tunes.


----------

